# THE MOST POWERFUL WEED IN THE WORLD?



## CHEM _DOG (Apr 8, 2014)

GREEN VENOM AKA CAPTAIN CHEM DOG! SORRY THE ARE BOLTH UNAVAILABE TO THE PUBLIC! ONLY FOR THE RICH AND FAMOUS! MAYBEE SEE ONE IN HIGHTIMES ONE DAY!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 13, 2014)

CHEM _DOG said:


> GREEN VENOM AKA CAPTAIN CHEM DOG! SORRY THE ARE BOLTH UNAVAILABE TO THE PUBLIC! ONLY FOR THE RICH AND FAMOUS! MAYBEE SEE ONE IN HIGHTIMES ONE DAY!


lol bro why are you shouting , are you excited about something


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 13, 2014)

I have some purple urkle in my stash jar it is not that potent...plus if they are bolth unavailable to the public then how can we vote on it.. and how does bolth mean 3 Im so confused all the time.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds like a sneaky way to get people interested in something before it gets released to create a frenzy when it is released publicly. Same as some IPO releases.


----------



## OR Stoner (Apr 13, 2014)

mmjmon said:


> Sounds like a sneaky way to get people interested in something before it gets released to create a frenzy when it is released publicly. Same as some IPO releases.


Don't worry, this guy will have a hard time releasing any new hybrids anywhere. NOT the real Chem. Just some wannabe using his name.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 14, 2014)

Hahahaha, the OP is a straight up dumbass.


----------



## BigTexan (Apr 26, 2014)

i heard bruce banner was the number one with like almost 30% THC


----------



## EL-SSH (Apr 28, 2014)

I heard this too. 



BigTexan said:


> i heard bruce banner was the number one with like almost 30% THC


----------



## straingrades (Sep 21, 2014)

BigTexan said:


> i heard bruce banner was the number one with like almost 30% THC


Bruce Banner #3 yes: http://www.hightimes.com/read/earths-strongest-strains-2014

I think there are stronger strains out there though several around 30%.

Here is one right here: http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/recon/

My first thoughts after lighting that were whoa this has to be over 30% THC lol.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 25, 2014)

straingrades said:


> Bruce Banner #3 yes: http://www.hightimes.com/read/earths-strongest-strains-2014
> 
> I think there are stronger strains out there though several around 30%.
> 
> ...


nope, that is THCA not THC. They keep using these numbers because they are big but they only mean about as much as which toilet paper I use.


----------



## lucky bounce (Sep 29, 2014)

G-13 Haze!


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

THCA can be easily converted to THC using decarboxylation (link attached)


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookaap said:


> THCA can be easily converted to THC using decarboxylation (link attached)


Cool story bro, we usually smoke weed through a bong, vape, joint. The THCA is a bullshit number any way you wanna spin it.


----------



## vostok (Sep 29, 2014)

*This is typical of a member with a full subscription to 'High Times' magazine ...
and all the bullshit hype that goes with it, I do like the vids but thats all it is 
bullshit vids wake up ...coffee anyone!*


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

What vostok says. 

There was not any european strain in the strongest strains of the world list. Typical. 

Just like, we from Linux recommend Linux operating system!


----------



## 808newb (Sep 29, 2014)

I've got a liberty haze that is probably the stickiest weed I've had. By harvest time u will be picking flies out of ur buds cause it acts like natural flypaper. It's advertised as up to 25% THC and is a cross of chemdog91 and g13 haze. Even after full cure it's still too sticky to smoke in a joint!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2014)

OP sounds like an idiot


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

vostok said:


> *This is typical of a member with a full subscription to 'High Times' magazine ...
> and all the bullshit hype that goes with it, I do like the vids but thats all it is
> bullshit vids wake up ...coffee anyone!*


I will take a cup if you dont mind good sir


----------



## BigTexan (Sep 29, 2014)

too sticky? said no one ever. haha, i love my stuff sticky gooey makes dank dabs when its that good.


----------



## vostok (Sep 29, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I will take a cup if you dont mind good sir


*Heres the deal...when High Times first came out it was great ...but they realized dopers don't have that much money and the market was new, so they did their best to encourage this cottage industry, thats great ...but now years later ...its simply "You do it our war or not at all mentality" ...cornering the market tactic is just dumb
last I looked at the mag Jan.14 there was more ads than editorial, and most of the was freelanced or bought in...?
besides who need to read a mag when you got the web,...same as the porno industry ...paper is dead ...unless its tissues ...lol*


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Heres the deal...when High Times first came out it was great ...but they realized dopers don't have that much money and the market was new, so they did their best to encourage this cottage industry, thats great ...but now years later ...its simply "You do it our war or not at all mentality" ...cornering the market tactic is just dumb
> last I looked at the mag Jan.14 there was more ads than editorial, and most of the was freelanced or bought in...?
> besides who need to read a mag when you got the web,...same as the porno industry ...paper is dead ...unless its tissues ...lol*


B..but... I wanted coffee


----------



## Big Trees (Oct 3, 2014)

Whatever strain you grow yourself


----------



## CO HIGH CO (Oct 4, 2014)

A homegrown salad is best!
My recipe: chem/diesel + haze + fruity indica
Yumm!


----------



## torontoke (Oct 4, 2014)

The most powerful weed is 
Marijuana...

Oh not what u meant?

Strongest? That depends on too many things to get a straight answer.

And to answer the op's next question....it should yield a ton per plant.

Jeeebuz help us


----------



## redsolocup (Oct 11, 2014)

Given the choices, Chemdog or any of its known phenotypes for sure. Purple urkle is great too but not as strong as the dawg. Idk what the other one is :}


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

Would that be like Obama weed?


----------



## sadpanda (Oct 28, 2014)

The most powerful one on an individual level is the one that gets YOU high, which may vary wildly from what is "supposed" to get you high.


----------



## bongtheripper420 (Nov 13, 2014)

Best bud I've ever smoked was some ripped bubba from a farmers market in seattle it was tested to have 26% thc and it was some of the terpiest delicious bud i've ever seen. PS: The best solventless and bho/co2 concentrates come from seattle as well as the most dispenseries i've ever seen in a smallish city. I hope no one is smokin nasty ass butane soup oil anymore theres some nasty ass lookin oil on instagram lol


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 14, 2014)

High Times is more of a "culture magazine" than it is "useful information".
In those studies, the percentage of THC is based on total weight of the same sample. Take it for what it's worth.

I can vouch for Bruce Banner #3. It has tremendous potential in the hands of the right grower.


----------



## sadpanda (Nov 15, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> I can vouch for Bruce Banner #3. It has tremendous potential *in the hands of the right grower.*




Bold for most important part of the equation.


----------



## jethead (Nov 16, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Heres the deal...when High Times first came out it was great ...but they realized dopers don't have that much money and the market was new, so they did their best to encourage this cottage industry, thats great ...but now years later ...its simply "You do it our war or not at all mentality" ...cornering the market tactic is just dumb
> last I looked at the mag Jan.14 there was more ads than editorial, and most of the was freelanced or bought in...?
> besides who need to read a mag when you got the web,...same as the porno industry ...paper is dead ...unless its tissues ...lol*


 plenty of chemdog here. original cuts which i usually include in my grow.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 26, 2014)

crackweed, nikka


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 26, 2014)

why you gotta have the strongest ass shit in the world tho?


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 11, 2014)

Some of the best weed ive smoked was not known strains. Got some shit my buddy calls "Stacys Mom" (he crossed a male bagseed with Big Bud. )Definitely the highest yeilding plants i ever saw in person, and one of the smaller phenotypes had a really odd reddish color but was some bomb ass weed. Up there with the best ive ever smoked. I think he only got about 20 grams off that plant, and most of the other phenos were just average. (Massive yeilding though, i think he got about 7 ounces off three plants. No Lst, just used stakes to support it and a 600w MH for veg and 600hps for flower. I also have bought weed that is just sold as "Nugz" that has been better than White Widow, Afgan, and alot of other strains that seem to be known for there dankness. 

By far the best weed i ever smoked was the bagseed i planted for my first grow. Its always better when you grow it yourself. Genetics make a huge difference but even with solid genetics, the growing process is more important. Ive seen bagseed from schwag turn into Grade A+ weed, and seen clones and seeds from some powerful strains come out as schwag.


----------



## Scroga (Dec 11, 2014)

Mate said he did a rhino once that was just too much for everybody to handle...He said it was one of his first grows and the humidity in the tent/room was out of control moisture dropping from roof... food for thought

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 14, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Mate said he did a rhino once that was just too much for everybody to handle...He said it was one of his first grows and the humidity in the tent/room was out of control moisture dropping from roof... food for thought
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


Maybe mold made it to much to handle lol


----------



## Scroga (Dec 14, 2014)

I said that and he said there was some but threw those bits. ..

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 14, 2014)

Scroga said:


> I said that and he said there was some but threw those bits. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


Wow, i was just kidding but i guess thats to be expected. Ive never had mold in one of my grows, but ive seen friends lose alot of girls to mold. Id rather toss the whole crop than smoke anything from a moldy grow room. That shit is bad news man


----------



## Scroga (Dec 23, 2014)

For sho

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------

